# Suse 9.1,Redhat +Kvm switch= Maus und Tastertur gehen nicht



## Draxx (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Forenuser,

Ich wollte auf meinem Server Suse bzw. Redhat laufen lassen da für windwos 2003 server keine treiber für meine Netzwerkkarte gibt. so ich alles installiert und geht auch alles. Nun zum Problem. Da ich 2 Rechner aber nur 1 maus+Tastertur habe und das mit einem KVM switch versuche zu managen was eigentlich auch geht kommt nun ein Problem das ich selber nicht Lösen kann. Wenn ich von Windows xp auf linux (suse oder redhat) wechelse indem ich denn schalter umdrehe   geht die maus nicht mehr bei linux. Was kann ich machen damit das wieder geht,

Bitte helft mir armen anfänger.

Mfg Draxx


----------



## mathiu (18. Juni 2004)

schon mal versucht den xserver neu zustarten, nachdem du auf Linux gewechselt hast

CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE

kenne das Problem und bei mir war die Maus danach wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Draxx (18. Juni 2004)

werde es mal testen aber ich denke das es nicht gehen wird aber testen muss ich es wohl  aber andere ideen wären ganz nett. 

Mfg Draxx


----------



## Draxx (18. Juni 2004)

habe es getestet aber geht trotzdem net hilfe bei redhat geht es einfach nicht und nun?


----------

